# Steven Irwin Tribute



## AGAMIDAE (Sep 6, 2006)

I just finished watching Chanel 9's tribute...and I ended up in tears....theres alot of things great you can say about him, but its upto everyone to play a small part in this world to make a small differnce in your local area...cinservation, wildlife the natural world...is it a losing battle to help it servive...Steve didnt think so, I i think that those that care shouldnt think so either....you will be missed and I wonder if the natural world will be feeling he loss.....


----------



## snakes4me2 (Sep 6, 2006)

AGAMIDAE i have to agree, and this is the first time it has really sunk in, have held back the tears up untill now


----------



## pythoness (Sep 6, 2006)

:cry: 
:cry:


----------



## Kyro (Sep 6, 2006)

I think it would feel the loss, unfortunately for every one person like Steve there are a hundred who don't care &amp; thats what makes his death particularly sad. We can't afford to lose his type, no matter what we might think of him the differance he has made to the animals he has helped can't be measured


----------



## MrSpike (Sep 6, 2006)

The tribute was bloody beautiful. If there is one main thing that Steve Irwin has tought me through his death, is to be happy and live life to the fullest. Ofcourse im sad he died but, he wouldnt want australia to mope over him he would prefer for us to be happy and to help nature. I know i will be doing my part from now on.


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Sep 6, 2006)

Like his mate John what a champ...like how hard would it be for him..I take my hat off to him...


----------



## snakes4me2 (Sep 6, 2006)

MrSpike said:


> I know i will be doing my part from now on.



Definatley.....I know someone here said the other day, basicaly they are sick of hearing what people have to say. Its a contest or some crap of it affected me more.....anyway i think it just gives you a kick up the butt and makes you realise that he has been dong this alone for a while and makes you want to try a bit harder.


----------



## lizardboy_ryan (Sep 6, 2006)

hes a strong guy getting upp there and talking it would be so hard for him to do that


----------



## blair (Sep 6, 2006)

i know i will be doing my part 
and will keep trying to acheive my dream


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Sep 6, 2006)

http://www.bobclark.com/bcforums/to...mp;CAT_ID=1&amp;FORUM_ID=1&amp;TOPIC_ID=33712
check the links that austin1 posted on page two


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Sep 6, 2006)

*Re: RE: Steven Irwin Tribute*



Kyro said:


> I think it would feel the loss, unfortunately for every one person like Steve there are a hundred who don't care


i herd there is a article some [CENSORED] wrote saying good riddence to a animal torturer and that just ticks me off something bad, its just not right

Cam..


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Sep 6, 2006)

ssssnakeman said:


> http://www.bobclark.com/bcforums/topic.asp?whichpage=1&amp;Forum_Title=Bob+Clark+Main&amp;Topic_Title=OH+MY+GOD+STEVE+IRWIN+IS+DEAD&amp;CAT_ID=1&amp;FORUM_ID=1&amp;TOPIC_ID=33712
> check the links that austin1 posted on page two



that dude must think Steve was a crocodile killer, sure he hunts crocs but not to kill em and claim em as trophies but to document them and teach people about them
Austin 1 has his wire crossed

Cam...


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Sep 6, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Steven Irwin Tribute*

Cam...there will always be people like that...thats the ****ty world we live in....but its best to turn your head to those comments, because you cant help those people....


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Sep 6, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Steven Irwin Tribute*

true true
no matter what they say we know the truth and thats all that matters
RIP Steve.....


----------



## scam7278 (Sep 6, 2006)

that show mada me cry aswell it was great i really enjoyed it


----------



## FAY (Sep 6, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Steven Irwin Tribute*

I am not ashamed to say that it brought tears to my eyes.....he was a bit over the top for me...but you just have to admire him for what he has done for animals (esp reptiles).
Garth is not ashamed to admit he had a tear in his eye as well!!


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Sep 6, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Steven Irwin Tribute*

I know one thing...I cant wait until Bindi and Bob start producing Doco's


----------



## Miss_Magickal (Sep 6, 2006)

neither can i AG.............but i am truly sorry to havemissed the tribute but my daughter decided to go all exorcist on me and it took me ages to clean us and the lounge up.................not nice...........

I must say that I am deeply saddened by the recent remarks by germaine greer with regards to steve...................at this point in time people like her should be thoughtful about what they say........................there are so many raw emotions running rampant................it is like she is just out to put her knife in...................


----------



## dee4 (Sep 6, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Steven Irwin Tribute*

Mate, he is still a legend in my eyes. Teary or not, I agree the bloke might have been over the top but the spirit of which he existed still exists and will carry on to do just that. 
Not that I am for the regals but I feel a similar emptiness and sorrow as to when Lady Di was so tragically taken.


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Sep 6, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Steven Irwin Tribute*

what did Gemaine Greer say everyone talks about it but i missed it


----------



## Miss_Magickal (Sep 6, 2006)

I dont know specifics but i will post a link asap......................went along the lines of he deserved what he got................heres the link
http://www.theage.com.au/news/Natio...-Irwin-comments/2006/09/06/1157222168676.html


----------



## ex1dic (Sep 6, 2006)

http://www.2gb.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;task=view&amp;id=1581&amp;Itemid=228


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Sep 6, 2006)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Steven Irwin Tribute*



AGAMIDAE said:


> what did Gemaine Greer say everyone talks about it but i missed it




its kinda what i wrote on the page b4 this one but not exactly i got this info from a second source


----------



## hugsta (Sep 6, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Steven Irwin Tribute*

The tribute certainly put a tear in my eye as well. A very sad loss indeed. I am sure his legacy will continue and that he will never be forgotten.


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Sep 6, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Steven Irwin Tribute*

wow what a nasty peice of work


----------



## koubee (Sep 6, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Steven Irwin Tribute*

ooohhh thats really harsh, the article about G. Greer. The tribite was very moving, not a dry eye in our house. R.I.P Steve Irwin.
I have never ever been sadened so much by a celebrity's death, not that Steve was really a celebrity, he was a true aussie legend. It'll take time for the reality of it all to sink in.


----------



## redbellyblack (Sep 6, 2006)

some people have no respect .

He was a living legend in my eyes and always will be a legend . He was one of if not the greatest aussie icon . he was genuine and straight down the line . other than the fact that he died doing what he love im even more gratefull that he died in the country he loved . the last time i shed a tear for someone famous was slim dusty . its people like slim and stevo that you think will just live forever .

unfortunantly i still cant/dont want to belive that this has happend .

Andrew


----------



## Thor1 (Sep 6, 2006)

we should all celebrate his life.
just like we saw on the tribute.
a sad loss.


----------



## pugsly (Sep 7, 2006)

Why did they even bother interviewing her, she is a nut case..

Tears in my eyes too, and I think Bindi and Bob will only make the park better, and grow Steve's legacy 10 fold. Look forward to the pair producing doco's too twice the excitement I think it will be.

I agree hat off to Bob Stainton. I saw the interveiw on Larry King Live, poor bugger was in tears. Really loved him and must be so hard to take. 

Happy herping in heaven Steve!


----------



## jessop (Sep 7, 2006)

Look, i had a beer or few for Steve... But i know that by bringing my reptile/snake up in the correct environment, and teaching others to do so, Steve's knoledge will grow on... A legend such as Steve should be made the true hero he was... :crocodile hunter: Legnend of Australia! The "true Crocodile dundee"... Paul Hogan can't refuse no???


----------



## Linus (Sep 7, 2006)

Yeh I was misty as well and so was the missus. Was a really nice tribute.

That bloody germain greer is a has-been and is just trying to put herself on the map again. She hasn't lived in Australia for 30 years so she has no idea and no right to comment. Moron. :evil: She's just a a man hater.


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Sep 7, 2006)

http://my.break.com/Media/View.aspx?ContentID=150152&amp;ChannelName=movies


----------



## pythoness (Sep 7, 2006)

That Greer woman can go f*^% herself in my humble opinion.
I'm still in tears, haven't stopped since monday. i printed and laminated a whole heap of those little turtles and took them to my eldest's school yesterday for her to pass out to her class.
the tribute made me bawl like a baby, such a huge loss to the animals of the world.....
And to the nay-sayers who say things like "why didn't you donate last week, no one carerd a week ago" the answer is very simple,,,,,,,, You don't know what you have untill it's gone!


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Sep 7, 2006)

very true and thats what really hit home this week...you just dont realize what you have until its gone.....only the good die young and ****heads like Greer hang around to.....gunna stop here...


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Sep 7, 2006)

There would only be 1 nay-sayer that tells it how it is.
The wildlife the donation goes towards has not gone, it is Steve that has gone  As I said good to see every1 suddenly find high morals, now go to http://www.aftcra.org.au/ and donate towards saving the mary river turtle if conservation is so important to you all. Beats saving exotic animals worldwide most of which are not endangered like our own turtle species.


----------



## Lucas (Sep 7, 2006)

I unfortunatly missed both tributes. I'd give the world to see one of them. TYhe man has been an Idol and a huge inspiration to me for many years. 

Seeing Steve's passion, enthusiasm and love for this natural world was like taking a breath of fresh air. 

The man may be gone but he'll always live in the heart of Australia.


----------



## pythoness (Sep 7, 2006)

Lucas, i have taped all tributes so far, and will continue to do so ,,,,, a friend will then put them to disk for me, and i can send you a copy of the disk if you wish.
PM me your details.
J&amp;C you are right about our own endangered animals, and i'm sure all wildlife organisiations will be more recognised now, people will naturally want to help more now, if only to keep his spirit alive by supporting what he lived for,,,, our wildlife.


----------



## Lucas (Sep 7, 2006)

pythoness, that would be bloody great. Thanks mate. Thanks heaps.


----------



## pythoness (Sep 7, 2006)

Pleasure.


----------



## Mangles (Sep 7, 2006)

I also missed both of the tributes, and no doubt had I watched them I would have cried. 

At the moment we are trying to keep our 13 year old son distracted and away from the news as he is very upset as he always wanted to be like Steve and has a passion for animals, which is why we have 2 dogs, a cat, tropical fish, a turtle, 5 pythons. Not to mention the family of water Dragons that roam wild around our pool. He wants to be a Park Ranger and fortunately is doing very well at school so he can go to University when he finishes school and follow his passion.

This is due to people like Steve Irwin reaching out and touching Children and his passion rubs off for future generations. Unlike the negative people like Germaine Greer who does not inspire anybody.

Steve has gone, but he will live on in the hearts of millions.


----------



## pythoness (Sep 7, 2006)

I'll let you know when i get it dropped to disk, will prob tape all the tributes and then have them printed to disk.
If anyone would like a copy, please PM your details and i'll see what i can do.
Ta.
Sil.


----------



## JEZ (Sep 7, 2006)

I always had a soft spot for steve even though I thought he acted like a goose now and then.

I feel very sorry for his friends and family.

RIP Steve. :cry: 

I only saw bits and pieces of the tribute last night...what I saw was great.


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 7, 2006)

I think the Steve’s old man is made of pure gold!!! And you can bet the public support will always be there to ensure his grandkids step into a flourishing and well cared for business and conservation set-up. 

Sadly it was made apparent this week that Steve wasn’t bullet-proof, but from everything I’ve seen and heard over the last few days, I reckon his legacy is.


----------



## Lucas (Sep 7, 2006)

Bob Irwin would be one proud man.



> Sadly it was made apparent this week that Steve wasn’t bullet-proof, but from everything I’ve seen and heard over the last few days, I reckon his legacy is.



It'll carry on strong. Out live all of us i reckon


----------



## saratoga (Sep 7, 2006)

Channel 9's tribute last night with Ray Martin and John Straiton was just great....it was a real celebration of his life.


----------



## saratoga (Sep 7, 2006)

I write this in response to an article by Germaine Greer and to a few others who have accused Steve of man handling animals.

"Every creature he brandished at the camera was in distress. Every snake badgered by Irwin was at a huge disadvantage, with only a single possible reaction to its terrifying situation, which was to strike. Easy enough to avoid if you know what's coming. EVEN MY CAT KNEW THAT MUCH. Those of us who live with snakes, as I do with no fewer than 12 front-fanged venomous snake species in my bit of Queensland rainforest, know that they will get out of our way if we leave them a choice....etc..etc" The Age September 6. 

I doubt very much that her cat knew that much.......how much wildlife does her cat kill on her bit of Queensland rainforest.......she may have seen it turn away from a snake once but what does it kill when she's not around?(and don't we all just wish that her and her cat were not around!!) Have a look at the 2 green tree snakes on Steves website Wildlife Warriors that have been chewed up by a cat!! In Peter Mirtschins article "the big conservation facade" (a very worthwhile read) he estimated that 1 feral cat kills around 800 native animals a year!! So her cat is not feral....but there is no doubt that her cat would kill dozens of small animals each year.......that's dozens of small animals each year in her bit of Queensland rainforest!!! So what is her stand on wildlife conservation!!!!!!!! 

She is obviously coming from an animal libertarian front.........the ones that say no animals should be killed or suffer!!!! These people usually have little grasp of the idea of conservation..........conservation is about preservation of the species as whole........not just the well being of one or two individuals. 

When wild animals are handled.....they stress!!! Even just observing them or filming them from a distance can stress many animals. Is she advocating we don't show them at all? Stress is part of everyday life in one way or another.....both us and other animals suffer it!!

Steve has done an amazing job bringing wildlife into the homes of ordinary people. Through this and his outgoing enthusiasm he has reintroduced generations to something they have lost. Most of us now live in cities and are far removed from wild places. If we don't know what's out there why would we want to conserve it. By bringing these animals and wild places into our homes and teaching us about them our appreciation of and concern for these animals and their disappearing habitats has grown enormously. We now know a little about these animals, we begin to understand them, we want to be able to see them...well into the future......we want to conserve them!!!! 

There is no denying that people like David Attenborough and David Bellamy have also done an amazing job in this area.......but who tunes into their programs?........well me for one and all those that were already converts(a very small minority of our population)! Steve came along and converted the masses creating a groundswell in the environmental movement. Read the forums and tributes......how many have taken up an interest in animals due to him......how many have changed their course of studies to ones with an environmental perspective...his effect has been truly incredible. 

Yes handling wild animals does stress them!.....but how many countless animals lives have been saved by the changed attitude of society that has come about through his television series? I have only ever seen him handle animals with respect and care......and no doubt when they were released again they went on to lead normal lives. 

As for the size of his shorts being 7 sizes too small.....they didn't look like that to me......perhaps she would prefer us to follow the american example where men can't decide between shorts and trousers so wear something in between......something completely impractical. Anyone who has worked out bush would know that his style of dress is completely practical and commonplace. From pyjamas to swimwear to workwear ....the khaki has it all covered......simple choice so you can get on with more important things in your life......Steve brought Australianisms back to life.....crikey, ripper.....fair dinkum.........sayings we lost to globalisation......replaced by americanisms.....awesome, cool, sweet.....Good on you Steve! 

Steve will be remembered for his infectious enthusiasm and his passion for wildlife. But Steve will never be just a memory......his work lives on in the enthusiasm he has inspired in a whole new generation of wildlife warriors! 

Germaine Greer....what will you be remembered for?.......a bitter twisted woman with ignorant opinions......perhaps! 

I prefer to think that you just won't be remembered!!!


----------



## Noxious (Sep 7, 2006)

What can I say?

I have been abosultely gutted by the death of Steve Irwin. Never in my life have i been emotionally affected by the death of a 'celebrity' (although steve was much more then that), as much as I have by the untimely departure of Steve Irwin.

You will be sorely missed by millions. May you rest in peace mate. You will not be forgotten.

I thought the channel 9 tribute was great. Had me in tears like a baby.

Alex


----------



## nightowl (Sep 7, 2006)

Everyone obviously has their own opinion on Steve Irwin and that is fine. Love him or hate him, Steve Irwin is known throughout the world and so is his passion for wildlife conservation. How many people do you know that have never heard of Steve Irwin? He has impacted almost everybody's life in some way and credit to him for that.

I personally thought Steve Irwin was a great ambassador for wildlife conservation and promoting the understanding of reptiles, even if he sometimes acted a bit strange. R.I.P. Steve

Shane


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 7, 2006)

saratoga said:


> I write this in response to an article by Germaine Greer and to a few others who have accused Steve of man handling animals.
> 
> "Every creature he brandished at the camera was in distress. Every snake badgered by Irwin was at a huge disadvantage, with only a single possible reaction to its terrifying situation, which was to strike. Easy enough to avoid if you know what's coming. EVEN MY CAT KNEW THAT MUCH. Those of us who live with snakes, as I do with no fewer than 12 front-fanged venomous snake species in my bit of Queensland rainforest, know that they will get out of our way if we leave them a choice....etc..etc" The Age September 6.
> 
> ...



Brilliant!! That's letting the dyke have it!


----------



## snorz (Sep 7, 2006)

i never thought that this would have such an impact on me, but its really shattering


----------



## Possum (Sep 7, 2006)

GG should just keep her mouth shut, she has no idea and WHAT excatly has she contributed to Australia (tourism, conservation awareness, can you circle any of the above?)

Steve will be remembered forever as being a strong passionate Wildlife Warrior, keep on protecting. 

Just thought I would add this little caption I thought it summed up his enthusiasm greatly!


----------



## snakeeyes (Sep 7, 2006)

they have decided on a private funeral within the next 7 days, having a memorial within 2 weeks


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Sep 7, 2006)

pythoness said:


> J&amp;C you are right about our own endangered animals, and i'm sure all wildlife organisiations will be more recognised now, people will naturally want to help more now, if only to keep his spirit alive by supporting what he lived for,,,, our wildlife.



My 1st impression of members donating to wildlife warriors the day Steve died was dissapointment &amp; shame due to timing. It is as if the donations are being made are in tribute or dedication of its founder &amp; not for the reason of conservation as it should be. As you said there is plenty of organisations that could be donated to so I ask why this 1 at this time? obviously because of Steves death &amp; that I find in bad form because people are pretending to do the right thing but the right thing would of been to donate before &amp; even after this had happened. I would like to think members here would donate to a foundation because they are genuinely passionate about the world around us but unfortunately it seems that members are only throwing money in the kicker to farewell Steve or possibly feel better about any regrets they may have caused by dissing the guy in the past. That is whats dissapointing imo.

As I suggested the mary river turtle is vulnerable &amp; really needs members to help yet when Craig was a member here nobody gave a damn about donating to that project. Every1 stood back arms folded regarding wildlife warriors in the past, now all of a sudden they want to help out, imo it is all foul. I just wonder in the future when Steve isnt hitting headlines will members still be willing to donate, or would they then prefer to spend their money on new Herps &amp; enclosures etc.

PS 
I am going to leave it at that because I do agree that members should donate to save the wildlife, I just find it ill timing for this specific donation. I wonder how Steve would feel about it &amp; I think he would feel the same as myself, glad people are helping but dissapointed they had no interest before his loss.


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Sep 7, 2006)

I love the toon...just sort of the right way to make light of all this...if its an open memorial I will be going to say goodbye


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Sep 7, 2006)

I thought the tribute was great, although I find John Stainton rather irritating. I do however respect him for his courage and strength. 

Steve will be sorely missed by anyone who had seen him. I am devastated, and was balling the minute they played the intro to the tribute. I kept seeing the footage of him, and it just not seeming real that he's gone. I just can't fathom that such a beautiful man is gone. He was an awesome, amazing guy- who captivated millions. I will never be able to listen to 'Its a Wonderful Life' again without thinking of (and shedding tears for) Steve.

It just doesn't seem real. I never expected to be so devastated, it feels like I've lost a member of my family.....as Steve has been in our home on tv, dvd, video millions of times. I've decided, after much deliberation, to do something I've been wanting to do for a long time in Steve's honour, and thats do my part for conservation, and for animal welfare- I'm going to attempt to become a Wildlife Carer/Rescuer. I've been lazy for too long. Its time to make a move. And Steve has been the catalyst for that move. He reminded me that I was doing nothing to help..and that I should be doing something to help.

I can't wait to see Bindi and Bob grow....I know that Terri and the Irwins will continue Steve's work. He would be mad as hell if they didn't. 

I love you mate- we'll miss you.


----------



## wombat (Sep 7, 2006)

snakeeyes said:


> they have decided on a private funeral within the next 7 days, having a memorial within 2 weeks



Thank you for making that public. I heard it in the channel 10 news (on now), and was looking for the best place to post that myself.

Steve may(?) have been a bit over the top at times but his passion for wildlife showed through.

I hope to see re-runs of his shows for many years.

I will miss him. Rest in peace, Steve. :cry:


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Sep 7, 2006)

My last 2 cents worth.
Germain Greer didnt say anything that 1/2 if not more of the members here hadn't said in the past. Even the media made similar reports about the guy. he fact is he was continuously criticised &amp; crucified for anything he did. I only 2 minutes ago read a thread posted sometime ago by a member here (who I won't name as I am sure you can all do a search) which stated basically what Germaine had said and plenty of sheep agreed with him. The only difference is she continues to say it while the others are keeping low profile atm or quickly had a change of heart. I think it is disgusting she said what she did a day after his death while the family &amp; infact the entire world is in mourning. But I also found it in bad taste when members slandered him on an online public forum while he was alive. 1 thing I never could understand though is the man was criticised for using Aussie lingo like crikey &amp; sheila etc, yet saying shu habib or aye homes wassup dawg is acceptable in this society. STRANGE!

Thats fame for you though.


----------



## MAYS (Sep 7, 2006)

I met steve erwin last year and cant help but think that a massive part of wildlife conservation is gone, And that the wildlife of australia and if not the world is just that little bit less safer. 

So do what i have been doing sinse i was 18 and a working human, Donate some money every year and help out in your local community to make a difference. There is so many of us and so little that actually do somthing about this world, They chose to watch TV or buy more dvd's than help out the world. 

We only keep getting bigger and having more and forget about the real picture at hand, Get out there and help the organisations trying to fight for our invioroment, You will fell much better for it. 

If we all do out bit then there is never anything to be fussed about in this word of great creatures, Check out a few of these great web pages and do your bit 

http://www.wwf.org.au/

http://www.wildlifewarriors.org.au/

http://www.wildaid.org/

http://www.wspa.org.au/


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Sep 7, 2006)

JandC_Reptiles said:


> But I also found it in bad taste when members slandered him on an online public forum while he was alive. .




Indeed and I regret that I have commented to some of the things he has done....and now wish I didnt, but I cant take back what I have said and really nothing to the degree of what Greer said, but still I have been guilty of rubbishing his name....some was warrented but most was thru jealousy...but I am man enough to say that...and I am not proud of it...and of lately pissed off with myself about it....banging head on the wall right now.....


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Sep 7, 2006)

Respect Marc.
Takes a real man to stand up &amp; take responsibility etc.
But your remarks are minute to some others in the past as I am sure you will recall.

Besides having a need to go against the grain  I have a real dislike of public slandering or standing over people. Just something I really hate as I am sure many are aware (I always jump up in defense, even when I do not know the person, like Ray hoser for EG: lol) Thats just me. Gets me flamed often &amp; I am sure I am in everybodies not liked book but I wont change who I am to impress people &amp; I will never become a sheep that follows others.


----------



## Haydz (Sep 9, 2006)

that show nearly made me cry


----------

